# october 20th nontypical



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Well i posted on the bow kill thread but i figured i would post my own so i could put some other picture angles up. This guy popped out of the corn all by his lonesome. He started rubbing a couple small trees hard and started to head away from me. I decided to try the rattle bag and grunt call as a last ditch effort and sure enough he puffed up and headed my way. Shot him with a grimm reaper 1.3 on a trophy ridge wrath arrow passed through and went 2 inches into the ground. I only have 2 trail cam pictures of this deer so im pretty tickled to get the opportunity at him.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

GREAT BUCK!!! Which county if I might ask?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice buck.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks guys and morrow mushijobah


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

awesome buck. Grimreapers the best on the market killed three this season and none went more than 20 yds been using them for years no other broadhead can even compare, plus they stand behind their product, if you break a blade they will replace them, just cant say enoph about them, again congrats on a great buck


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome deer!!!! I've always wanted a big non typical. Most of the deer in my area are all typicals. Well done sir!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the OP forgot the word "trophy" in the title! 

Great buck! I hope to be so lucky this year.

Mr. A


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

very nice buck, congrats


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sweet! How I do love a drop tine! Congrats!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job and neat buck!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice buck. 
You got some good genes going there. Congrats!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Killer deer! Congrats..............


----------

